
Search is a Hard Problem - far33d
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/udi_manber_search_is_a_hard_problem.php
======
bootload
_'... apparently, when Udi was demoing this for Larry Page, he asked why the
images weren't translating. Obviously, there is still work to be done, but it
is quite amazing ...'_

That's got to be a joke. Aside from being time consuming, not scaling well
it's beyond even googles core skillset(s).

~~~
staunch
Searching text inside images seems like an obvious thing for Google to do.
Translating is just the next step beyond that. It's a hard problem but not
insurmountable. If someone wanted an idea for a company to sell to Google...

~~~
iloveyouocean
Add a layer of interaction to the process. The default behavior would be to
leave the text in images untranslated, but when viewing the translated page
there would be an easy way to select specific images for translation. There
would also be a "translate all images" option. Perhaps an even better product
to create would be an interactive translation overlay that semi-intelligently
created "areas" on a page (such as body text, images, menus, etc). You could
simply click on the area you desired to have translated. The app would take
note of which areas you clicked on and if you browsed to another page on the
same site would automatically translate the corresponding area on the next
page.

~~~
mojuba
Brilliant, I'd love to have such a translator.

